# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Renovators Delight

## DoubleTrouble

Good morning fellow renovators  :Smilie:  
I came across this forum via the wonders of Google whilst looking for information on potential shower leakage inside a wall causing paint to bubble - a proper post to come when there's decent light to take a clear photo. Looks like there's lots of great contributors and stories here. 
Hubby and I have previously renovated, or more accurately completely stripped and rebuilt from the inside out, another house before moving into our current house. The old house had obvious, visible issues and this current one has lots of sneaky, hidden ones. We always seem to find ourselves a "renovators delight"  :Doh:  
Thanks for your time and looking forward to meeting you all.

----------


## toooldforthis

welcome

----------


## OBBob

Welcome

----------

